# My Biggest Carp Ever Today!



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I went to Turkeyfoot today with my best friend fishinful for some Crappie/Largemouth fishing. He and I keep a 14' boat there and really only fish it hard this time of year when the boat traffic is nill, plus certain area's there never freeze so we can always get out (not that freezing has been an issue as of late).

We fished a couple of hours and only had two LM to show for the effort, one a nice 4lber that is my supper tonight...No Crappies to be found. 

We decided to hit some deeper water so I changed from my bobber rig on my one rod to a 1" *********** tube with a 1/32 oz head and a small split shot to get it down a little faster. We anchored up and set the minnow rods out and I flip my jig out and let it sink.

The jig hits bottom and i tighten up the slack..I feel a little weight and set the hook...I am snagged...So I look at Jim and go "Hey Look I Got A GOOD ONE!!! The next thing I know the rod starts thumping!!!

I was "Oh SH^T!" The fish takes off screaming.....I say to Jim...I am going to get spooled (6lb test) Jim being one of the best anglers I have ever fished with, pulls the anchors and does a masterfull job with the elect motor.

There was little I could do with with fish on 6lb line..Of course all the thoughts run through your mind of "What Is this Fish" "A state record something?"

After 25 min of fighting I finally see it is a Carp (Most would be disappointed, but not me) all we have is this little tiny...TINY net in the boat. Jim missed on the first try, but nets him on the second.

Now, I am a member of the Carp Angler Group, and have many Carp in the high Teens and Low 20's. This fish drawfed my PB of 26lbs. I would put it in the mid 30's EASY!

No Camera, No scale, just an awesome fish on a Janurary day. At least I have someone to verify the story 

After looking at this beast for a few min and thinking maybe we can get back to the dock and find Jims Aunt to see if she had a camera...I just couldn't risk this beauty...Released unharmed and swam away with gusto.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Marc,thats GREAT!..about what area of the lake were you in?


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Congratulations!!! Wow...what a fantastic surprise carp! Several people have told me that the monster carp in Ohio are in Turkeyfoot and this confirms it and that some of them survived the fish kill that happened the summer before last...fantastic news!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Payara, we were where the Turketfoot channel dumps right into TF in about 15 FOW.

Kernal, THANKS! I think I may have to bait this area up now 

I wish I had pics..This was the most AWESOME Carp I have seen in person...6lb line! Good thing it's winter 

I would say it was 40...But I just can't do that without a scale in the boat...I will boast a mid 30's though now 

I am still very, very excited about this! I was shaking like Janet Reno...After releasing the fish, Jim looked at and said "Okay Breathe Mark"...LOL!

Of course after releasing the fish...The jokes start...$1,000.00 dollars worth of Carp gear at home and I catch my PB on a Crappie tube!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Dang Marc,Iam going to have to pay a visit to my channel
spot pretty soon here  Iam getting EXCITED about all this
talk of TF carp lately!Is this the year in which El Payara is
to master this water???Shoot, I may go over there in the
morning for a day session,just got my staples out today
and I feel like fishing!!!!Hell I may go out TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

WAIT Marc,which channel?The one between West and TF or
the channel from the spilway at Nimmisila?


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

This is from the spillway at Nimi. Right where it dumps into TF..Seems to be all sand in this area...Only fishable from a boat.

I do wonder what some baiting would do in this area though *Wheels turning*


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey mark.. that's aawesome maan..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Marc,I have been told that that end of the lake has been
a good carp spot in the past.Especially around the Island!
But as you said,its only reached by boat  But Believe me
There are massive carp crawling in all sorts of areas in those
connected lakes!


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

steelhead1 said:


> This is from the spillway at Nimi. Right where it dumps into TF..Seems to be all sand in this area...Only fishable from a boat.
> 
> I do wonder what some baiting would do in this area though *Wheels turning*


Hey if you want to get a team baiting campaign going for the spring on TF I'm in...


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Greg, I have been out there Bass fishing in years past and have seen some of the biggest Carp around here!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

The Kernel said:


> Hey if you want to get a team baiting campaign going for the spring on TF I'm in...


Humm...I sense a Carp outing coming


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't even think about an outing!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

way to go mark. catching them like that is always great...like the one I got at milton last year...totally unexpected


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

johnboy

How big was your fish from Milton?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Mark, Awesome! We need to hook up and catch up on old times


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

John,I'll be contacting you about some matters in the near
future  

Mark,I believe Johns fish was in the high teens range?That fish
was one that got me looking at whats really lurking in Milton.
I think theres bigger fish in Milton than West branch!???We had
a good discussion on this and more than one report of sizable
carp out there.?


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations on the huge fish.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats there Mark (he says enviously)...I could feel the excitement in your post...good show.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

good job on the fish. Man that must have been nerve racking trying to get that fish with 6lb line. Too bad you did not have a scale that thing could have been some type of line class record.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Tornichio said:


> good job on the fish. Man that must have been nerve racking trying to get that fish with 6lb line. Too bad you did not have a scale that thing could have been some type of line class record.


Which my buddy mentioned...As soon as I released the fish...LOL! 

Hope to make more than one Carp outing this year and catch up with ya'll


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ya that was one heck of a suprise for january that fish hung out of the net at least 2 feet and i got some big hands and could not get my hands around it mark did a good job keeping ot out of the downed trees and away from the skim ice that was out there we were thinking a big walleye or pike ore something like that but the grand of carp gear that he has in his grage and what he caught it on will be a good harassment tool for years to come  it sucks there are no pics but who really takes a camera crappie fishing all the time (me from now on ) reminds me of a large carp i caught at wing foot about 10 years ago on a crank bait aaaa mark


----------

